# Campsite Database review edits



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I know there have been big changes to the database in recent months - will somebody please point me in the direction of the review edit button!

I know it was there but I'm either staring at it and can't see it or someone's nicked it.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Tony, if you mean the little







icon that usually appears in the bottom right corner of your entries, you're right, it doesn't always appear anymore, I think Nuke is aware and its on his 'to do' list.

A workaround is to list all your entries from the search page and the edit icon should appear on each entry in the list. Don't go directly into the entry you want to edit but select the







icon directly from the main list.

Pete


----------

